# Cortland Liquid Crystal Fly Lines



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Cortland Liquid Crystal Fly Lines yet. I just saw them and they look and feel really nice. It looks like new technology.

http://www.basspro.com/Cortland-Liquid-Crystal-Saltwater-Fly-Line/product/1407090621376/


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Fishsurfer said:


> Has anyone tried the Cortland Liquid Crystal Fly Lines yet. I just saw them and they look and feel really nice. It looks like new technology.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Cortland-Liquid-Crystal-Saltwater-Fly-Line/product/1407090621376/


Pretty amazing new technology! I first saw a lower Keys guide, then a Mosquito Lagoon fly guide (Captain Willy Le Native Fly Charters) using it. I think it's more useful in Florida where the water is more clear and fish that get more pressure and are more spooky. If I were getting constant refusals, I would consider something like that here in Texas.

I read that it takes some getting used to...not being able to see your line and trying to track the fly but that probably comes with experience.

I don't think our Texas redfish & trout much care but like everything, it has its place in certain applications and locales.

Tight lines,
Jeff


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

ive been using the flats taper sky blue for awhile and it is the shizzz. after using the 555 tropic for the last 12 years (which has a lot of stretch) i didnt have any problem with the no stretch.only the clear is hard to see.this line launches.


----------

